# Pak choi?



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys, my bearded dragons have started to really enjoy eating pak choi. I am just posting to ask if there are any advantages or disadvantages to it? Is it those types of veg' that can't be consumed to often?

Curty.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

pak choi is an excellant food and can be fed quite often its nearly as good as spring greens.:2thumb:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, I picked it because it looked very nutritious. 

Curty.


----------



## Twilightdreamer1979 (May 19, 2008)

Curty

This page may help : victory:

Nutrition Content

TD.x.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine have always loved pak choi. I often use the chinese leaf as well to mix in with it - they seem to like that as well.


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I have seen this before and I think it is brilliant : victory: Just asking about pak choi because I have never really heard people talk about it.

Curty.


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> Mine have always loved pak choi. I often use the chinese leaf as well to mix in with it - they seem to like that as well.


Thanks Razaiel I'll have to try that.

Curty.


----------

